# Stream with NDI and 2 Different Internet Connections



## henimex (Nov 29, 2018)

hi i have just found a good upload speed fiber connection and about to make an investment for sharing it. But first i need your advises
I have one pc for gaming and another for streaming with my home network. i wish like to use my streaming pc as receiveing ndi from my home network and stream it to twich with using the 2nd fiber network. is it possible ?
i m just not sure about can obs do this. if there is another suggestions please share it asap.
Thank you for your time.

here is my planned network


----------



## WizardCM (Nov 30, 2018)

NDI is primarily designed to work in one internal network. Theoretically, if both devices are in the same physical location, you could hook them up together using a second network adapter on the streaming PC. NDI's usually smart enough to find other devices. Make sure both computers are using gigabit between each other, as NDI is a network hog of its own (for good reason!).

Also your attachment doesn't seem to work. Might be better to upload a photo directly to the forums.


----------



## henimex (Nov 30, 2018)

WizardCM said:


> NDI is primarily designed to work in one internal network. Theoretically, if both devices are in the same physical location, you could hook them up together using a second network adapter on the streaming PC. NDI's usually smart enough to find other devices. Make sure both computers are using gigabit between each other, as NDI is a network hog of its own (for good reason!).
> 
> Also your attachment doesn't seem to work. Might be better to upload a photo directly to the forums.



i just edited my post and attached network plan. and ran a test with my mobile hotspot.
First i connected my stream pc to my mobile hotspot than OBS advance settings i bind my ip address to hotspot. (home network still connected) after that i enabled my NDI stream and received by my Stream pc this was the biggest problem i could be deal with it for me couse im binding my ip to another network but expecting obs to receive from the other network but it worked. I disconnected my local vdsl and start stream from wifi hotspot and it was a success.

it worked with hotspot and i hope it will work when my fiber equipment established too. still need your advice for network plan if you guys saw any failed installation please warn me.

Thank you


----------



## WizardCM (Nov 30, 2018)

The diagram looks good to me. 

NDI doesn't care about the OBS Bind to IP settings, it uses its own methods of finding devices.


----------



## Required (Dec 2, 2018)

You can use an VPN Concentrator but trust me the are not cheap!


----------

